# Simrad- FMT and relieve shading options



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Can’t answer your question but what I will say is download the instructions and set your machine up yourself. Mine was not set up properly maybe I was unlucky was not a big deal it actually helped me familiarize myself with the machine. What are you looking to accomplish the quality of the images including seeing structure and bars is outstanding.


----------



## Egret189 (Jun 12, 2021)

FMT has a video that goes over every setting on the Simrad. He tells you what the setting means and why he chooses to either turn them on or off.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I think you will find it is better to run the north or south FMT chips but not both. If you haven’t read the guidance on the website I suggest a thorough reading to set up your system or you will be disappointed with the results.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Once again watch the videos. There is a tremendous amount of information on fmt chips, it can seem cluttered with everything on. Great you have a 12", much better than 9" for fmt imo, may just be my aging eyes though


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Radik315 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a 12” simrad NSS getting rigged up on the new vantage. I also have FMT north and south getting put on, my question for anyone knowledgeable is what is my best option for relieve shading for Tampa bay and offshore fishing. I’ve heard a lot about navionics, I guess my question is am I able to run both or what is my best option… for anyone else in a similar situation. Thank you very much.


Relief Shading for offshore and Tampa Bay is an entirely different product as the images are not aerial images but lidar or multibeam sonar images of the bottom. CMAP has a product for this as does Navionics, Strikelines and also CMOR. I am not sure what the exact coverage of the bay is for each of those different charts so you will have to investigate them separately. We will release an new version of the shaded relief product next year as well.


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

Thank you very much. My question was really if anyone is running navionics and FMT on their simrad or switch back and forth. I should of been more clear, thank you. Cannot wait to see the new product


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Radik315 said:


> Thank you very much. My question was really if anyone is running navionics and FMT on their simrad or switch back and forth. I should of been more clear, thank you. Cannot wait to see the new product


Just remove the chip and leave it in the slot (unclick it). That's how I switch from N to S FL chip and back.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

FMT has so much overlay I don’t think I would even want to attempt to run 2 things at the same time.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

JaxFishingAdventures said:


> Just remove the chip and leave it in the slot (unclick it). That's how I switch from N to S FL chip and back.


This is the correct way.


----------

